
Show HN: How to Get Root on Rippling for Mac - ewhunter
* Examine &#x2F;opt&#x2F;rippling&#x2F;setup&#x2F;node.json<p>* Inspect the &quot;user&quot; key.<p>* Base64 decode the &quot;hash&quot; key.<p>* This value may be used to login to the &quot;Rippling Admin&quot; account.<p>This should allow you regain full access to your system. Install Linux.  Enjoy.
======
audace
Confirmed that I can gain full access to admin account. Is Rippling aware of
this?

------
mutant
What's rippling?

Abiguious Google results.

